

Misfit Wearables launches "Shine" activity monitor - "the size of 3 quarters" - nickpinkston
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danmunro/2012/11/14/misfit-adds-shine-to-wearable-health/

======
gallamine
Anyone know how they're doing the data transfer? Magnetic? Capacitive?

------
neurocycles
Beautiful!

